# DNP



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

sorry if not aloud but can any body help with dnp as not a steroids i wasnt sure


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Why you making another thread? I already told you, Holland and Barrett, you have to go instore and ask them, they keep it under the counter


----------



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

sorry dude just doesnt seem plosible


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Yea man, they keep it with their other orals like dbol and oxys


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Been mad demand for dnp lately, my local holland and barrett is all sold out and I had to get my dnp from boots


----------



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

please guys i really want to have it before christmas, i know you'll be joking


----------



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

i know we cant ask for steroid source but i just want DNP i dunno if thats allowed


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

JP2000 said:


> please guys i really want to have it before christmas, i know you'll be joking


 So you can binge all you want over christmas ?


----------



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

NO!im currently bulking using the cold to hide the bloat i would **** DNP coz i want to start my cuttting cycle from january and want all in place.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

JP2000 said:


> NO!im currently bulking using the cold to hide the bloat i would **** DNP coz i want to start my cuttting cycle from january and want all in place.


 Holland and barrett


----------



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

and i guess toys r us sell guns below the chashier


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

JP2000 said:


> and i guess toys r us sell guns below the chashier


 Guns are illegal mate... DNP is not, that's why H&B and Boots can sell it


----------



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

im not stupid hope you guys have a laugh at my expense


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

JP2000 said:


> i know we cant ask for steroid source but i just want DNP i dunno if thats allowed


 DNP is an illicit substance, so same rules as steroids re: sourcing.


----------

